# Sturgeon River (Delta County)



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

Just got back from a little "Tour de Trout' as it was... I hit the Fox, Sturgeon (U.P.), Black and Pigeon. Did OK on all of them, except for the Sturgeon. 

It was my first time on the Sturgeon and while it looks like a great river, there was not a trout to be found :sad: . Granted I was fishing late morning and afternoon, but I would expect to run across one or two. I did not have a thermometer with me but the temps seemed high. Since 'the books' say the river has a decent trout population, I assume they must have sought out cooler water in some tribs  .

Anyone out there fish the Sturgeon with any success? I would love to hit this river again. Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Kelvin


----------



## Hex4steel (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry, can't really help you out on the sturgeon, I've never really fished it. But, I did used to fish the fox quite a bit. I fished the river around Seney.... it is a beautiful place up there. Where abouts did you fish? 

Never really got any monsters but I remember the local bartender up there in Seney would get a couple 18+inchers every month. Did you hit brookies with some size to um? 

Have a good one


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

I fished downriver (a few access points) below the Fox River Campground. i had never fished it before and went solo on this trip. The river was much deeper and sandier than I expected. I had to 'work' for my fish by doing some bushwacking. As a result I relocated to the Sturgeon in hopes of finding a more solo wading friendly location.

I did manage to pick up several decent (9''ish) brookies. All were carbon copies and didn't have the best coloration. I assume they were plants of some type?? Most were picked up on Mahagony klinkhammer style flies.


----------



## pmyers (Jun 20, 2005)

I've fished the sturgeon quite a bit, north of US2. If the water level is high, it's tough to fish. Best in the evening with dries. But fish are small and few and far between.

I've heard the best way to fish it is to canoe it .

P.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey KRC, where on the sturgeon were you fishing?

Dan


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

I have spent some time on the sturgeon. When I was a kid We lived just west of it on US2. Then we spent alot of time fishing down by Nahma for the warm water species. 

It is more of a marginal trout stream than others in the UP. I have caught some very nice bows and a few decent brookies out of it. From my time on the river it really is hit or miss for trout. The warm water species in this river are more predictable fishing the lower river.


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info. As I said the water seemed warm. If the trout population is lower than I thought they could have easily been hold somewhere cool and I missed them.

Dedge - 
I was fishing at Flowing Well campground and north of there at the 14 mile falls (I believe that what they are called). I did scout several areas north of there, just didn't fish them. Great looking area for sure.


----------

